# Buying Camera to Photo my tanks with



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I am looking at a Sony DSC-H10/B to use almost solely for photographing my planted tanks (and for basic digital camera duties ie: ebay auction pics, family parties, etc). It is $299 at best buy. Is this a good option for me? I have no photography experience whatsoever but being in IT I am pretty technically inclined. Is there anything better for my purpose in this price range? Anything I should know?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

The camera is just fine and has a nice sized screen for viewing. Don't forget to get a tripod for those aquarium shots.
Read the book and practice the manual settings without flash and you'll soon be a pro. Enjoy.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, get used to using the manual mode, the pictures look alot better.. I used to use a point & shoot & had alot of trouble with the flash reflecting off the tank. 
The owners manual tells you how to use the camera, but a decent book to get that is really helping me learn alot is...
"Understanding Exposure" (revised) by Bryan Peterson.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Im not familiar with the camera, but an added bonus to any camera is manual mode, that way you aren't stuck with settings that the camera thinks you should use.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

You could buy a medium format film camera such as a hasselblad. But it's not digital, it requires an odd film size that only specialty camera stores would probably have to custom order for you... okay nevermind. For $200 or less you can buy a digital and still have more options than you know what to do with. 

sorry that really wasn't all very helpful...


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a Canon Powershot S5 and I am very happy with it. I have an extension tube that I leave on all the time with a filter on it for protection.


----------

